# A reminder to Hold the Material Securely to the Fence



## Zonker (Oct 22, 2018)

Behold my slightly damaged Dewalt 780 SCMS. I was attempting to take a slice off a log with it and did not have the log tight to the fence. Adding to my adventure, I was probably a little hurried in bringing the saw down to the log. The blade caught the log, slammed it into the fence, simultaneously kicking itself outward on the slides toward my. You may notice a lack of "Blood Everywhere!", For that I am eternally grateful. Total damage is the left upper fence has a chunk taken out of it. Thankfully no damage to me, and a reminder to slow down and keep my head in the game.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Sawing irregular objects is probably not a safe practice on a miter saw anyway. And round is notoriously bad about turning when a bandsaw hits it too.


----------



## Zonker (Oct 22, 2018)

Agreed Jim, but I have found that by rotating the piece I can usually find a stable spot. In this case I think I got in a hurry and just put it on the saw and started cutting (too fast on the down stroke). Stay safe.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I did the same thing on my makita. Had to buy a new fence. Solution, make a zero clearance fence/table combo, to which you can screw or clamp stop/holding blocks.


----------



## Zonker (Oct 22, 2018)

Brian, that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

I too had a similar incident like that. Fortunately, no blood letting and no significant damage to the saw. The right fence got slightly bent and a hairline crack at one of the bolt holes. Glad your ok.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the same saw and it came with an adjustable clamping attachment that fits in one of the round recesses on the saw's table. Any time I cut something that I can not hold firmly by hand I use the clamp. In your case even that might not have worked on a round object that can be rolled by the saws motion. Try a chain saw next time. 
Glad you got off with just a minor catastrophe and tissue damage.


----------

